# The Sims.. no sound!!!



## loukass (Nov 15, 2008)

Hello, i just installed The Sims in my computer, but when i was playing it, i noticed that there wasnt music in the menus, i couldnt hear people "speaking" neither music and other stuff.
Does anyone knows something about this, cuz its very boring playing like that


----------



## lawson_jl (Aug 3, 2008)

I would assume you have sound elsewere in Windows. Do you have any of the expansion paks? The Sims was always a bit buggy in the sound department. Try updating your drivers and making sure you have the latest patches for the The Sims.


----------



## loukass (Nov 15, 2008)

well looks like that is not the problem, i was cheking the sound files and the are damaged... do you happen to know if i can repair or download them?


----------

